# Diamond willow



## Rick P (Sep 29, 2011)

I was aksed about this wood, stuff is hard really HARD! but it is beautiful! Diamond willow is on the rare side up this way and a good section can be pricey.......you guys see this tree in the lower 48?


----------



## zig613 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Rick...

I have come across it here in Canada in northern Ontario (near Nipigon, Ontario).  A friend makes some fantastic walking sticks from it.

Wade


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 29, 2011)

i have a piece from ontario,i was told that there is some in northern Minn. i was told that this wood grows only in very cold areas.  i have 3 pcs. from alaska that i made into canes.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 30, 2011)

A gentleman by the name of Ken Laninga, from Grande Prairie AB harvests Diamond Willow for walking sticks etc. during the late fall months for sale the following spring. He has the largest selection of DW that I have found on the internet.
 
I rough turned a short piece of it when a lady customer asked me about DW. I found it to be very soft, as well as very non-descript to turn a pen from it!


----------



## Rick P (Sep 30, 2011)

Interesting Mack......did it have a ton of growth rings in virtually no space? The stuff I have seen is some of the most ring dense wood I have ever worked.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Interesting Mack......did it have a ton of growth rings in virtually no space? The stuff I have seen is some of the most ring dense wood I have ever worked.


Hi Rick; I can't seem to find the piece I turned, but here's the end of the stick I cut it off from.





This piece is about 1" in dia. There are a substantial number of growth rings, too many to count. Real interesting wood for walking sticks, or canes etc. but little oomph value as a pen. (just my opinion).


----------



## reddwil (Oct 1, 2011)

I got a couple sticks in Nebraska a few years back. kinda rare in those parts also


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick, I have four pieces that my Dad brought back from Alaska when he was stationed there in the USAF.  The wood must be good and dry by now, since that was 30+ years ago! 

I plan to make a pen or two from it.  One to keep as a memento for my Dad.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 2, 2011)

Mack I agree not really pen material but I have seen some amazing canes made from it. The Gentleman who asked me about it has just that use in mind. Thanks for the pic, looks like similar ring density to what I am used to, wonder why the difference in hardness? Most of the stuff I have used was just bellow tree line. The Alpine environment tends to do weird things to all the trees that grow there?


----------



## okiebugg (Oct 3, 2011)

*RickP*

I purchased 9 pieces from an individual in Wasilla AK. They were very reasonable. I found them by going to classifieds in newspapers in Washington and AK There are some very nice sticks on websites, but I opted to buy the cheaper ones.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 4, 2011)

Wasilla is just across the valley from me.......good to hear Jimmy!


----------

